# How did they get the piano there?



## erica-grace (Feb 14, 2019)

Beautiful.



Ok, that's just the video, while the recording is from elsewhere. I mean, where are the microphones, right?
Besides, those aren't forest acoustics  
And how did they get the piano there?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm more curious about how much red tape went into getting the piano here:


----------



## rottoy (Feb 15, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised at how much it disturbs me to HEAR the piano reverberating 
in a small/medium sized room while SEEING the piano out in the forest.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 15, 2019)

_The Piano Guys had long dreamed of putting a grand piano up on the Great Wall and after much hard work, it happened. The Piano Guys were given permission by the Chinese government to film a video on the portion of the  Great Wall called Huangyaguan. And that’s when the really hard work began... Do you know what it takes to put a piano on one of the seven wonders of the world? Some 60 people raising it up.

https://blogs.voanews.com/music/2013/10/16/the-piano-guys-scale-the-great-wall-of-china/_


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 15, 2019)

Kuusniemi said:


> I'm more curious about how much red tape went into getting the piano here:



I'm even more curious about why there is no lid!


----------



## David Cuny (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't imagine _why_ you'd have a real piano there.

Given that they're doing shoots around the world, creating a https://partyprops.com/prop/baby-grand-piano/ (prop piano) would make sense - all it would need are keys that could be "played".

It's no more of a cheat than "playing" an electric cello that's not amplified.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 17, 2019)

I thought about the possibility of them using a prop piano, and you could be right. But if you take a look at the videos, let's say the TS vid here starting at about 1:29



That does not look like a prop piano.


----------



## David Cuny (Feb 17, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> That does not look like a prop piano.


Sorry, you're right - I've no doubt that it isn't.

It just surprises me that the _didn't_ use one.

More power to them, I suppose. You get people like me thinking _"That can't be a real piano"_, then *Boom*, open the lid.

Then you spend the rest of the video thinking of the poor piano tuner who get the piano after the shoot, and the liability insurance costs.


----------

